# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Opticians Association of PA (OAP) Meeting

## Bev Heishman

Log on to www.paoptician.org and review this year's upcoming meeting information. The event is scheduled for October 7-9 at the Woodlands Resort in Wilkes Barre, PA. Early registration and room cut off date is Sept. 7. So far we are having a great response. Rooms are limited. Don't miss out!

Many things are happening for PA opticians and what exactly is in the wind will be discussed in full at this meeting. If you are a PA optician and not a member, join now and take advantage of savings. With out you and an organized effort, nothing will ever happen. We are the only organized formal association in PA to represent opticians. On behalf of the Opticians Association of PA we want you!

_Bev Heishman, ABOM, NCLC-AC_
_Education, Legislative  & 2005 Convention Chair_

_Barbara Edgar, President_
_Kevin Treat, President Elect_
_Patricia Kitch Rohrbach, Seceretary_
_Roy Self, Treasurer_
_Opticians Association of PA_

----------


## Bev Heishman

If you haven't made your plans to attend our meeting to date you best do so as soon as possible. The hotel is selling out of rooms and have graciously moved the lower room rate cut off to September 12.

An exciting weekend awaits....participate in our Saturday evening Open Mike Night with the topic of Surviving Full Moon Lunacy in the Dispensary!

----------

